# Man poisons fish at LFS in USA



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I seen this and thought what type of person does this?

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3891:mad::(

Video of him caught on the stores camera....I hope they get him


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

that's just horrible! what a low-life scumbag!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

What a freaking jerk. 

Someone should drown him in bleach.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't remember how but did they ever catch or have video of the people that killed the fish at Indoor Jungle?

Good thing they got this guy on video.

Whoa... some guy walks off with ~$4000 worth of corals 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3833


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Sigh... I've even had someone sneak out of the store with a bag of baby yellow labs, red x red zebras and blue kenyis. Just tucked the bag under his coat and left the store. We watched it on camera after. 

I personally think the first video is worse. He killed those coral and fish. WTF is wrong with that guy? Even if you had issues with the store owner why do the animals have to pay for it?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm.. of all the LFS's I've seen most of the salt water displays are open tanked and without a cover. I wonder if all tanks were covered if it would reduce the damage effect if someone was to just casually throw dry chlorine bleach into the tank. Now I know some keepers would be like with a glass lid over it would help with keeping evaporation down but it would also be more cleaning maintenance on the glass as I understand it. 

Also thinking back to the old samurai shogun days who in the castles in Japan the floors would have been purposely made to creak so guards can detect if someone is walking around. With that thought in mind I was wondering for those wall display tanks why not have such a setup in place so when you say turn a wooden peg to unlock the tank flap cover to lift it up so you can scoop a fish out for the customer the peg makes a noise. Same with say the saltwater lids on the open tanks if someone was to install such a thing. 

Buys a little more time as the thief has to open the lid to tamper with the livestock and has to worry about audio detection. Just a thought.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Sigh... I've even had someone sneak out of the store with a bag of baby yellow labs, red x red zebras and blue kenyis. Just tucked the bag under his coat and left the store. We watched it on camera after.
> 
> I personally think the first video is worse. He killed those coral and fish. WTF is wrong with that guy? Even if you had issues with the store owner why do the animals have to pay for it?


Oh you own a LFS? I totally agree with WTF is with people killing the coral and livestock if they have a beef with the owner or say the way the livestock is being handled. I mean if they have a problem witht he livestock conditions thencall the proper athorities to come and check it out. Last resort and I'm not condoning this is to show up and rescue the livestock and drop it off to the local whatever rescue group.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Oh you own a LFS? I totally agree with WTF is with people killing the coral and livestock if they have a beef with the owner or say the way the livestock is being handled. I mean if they have a problem witht he livestock conditions thencall the proper athorities to come and check it out. Last resort and I'm not condoning this is to show up and rescue the livestock and drop it off to the local whatever rescue group.


No I didnt... but I was a fish department supervisor for one of the PJ's stores for a short period of time.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> No I didnt... but I was a fish department supervisor for one of the PJ's stores for a short period of time.


Doh! I forgot, I remember you mentioning about working at a LFS before while in med studies (IIRC you're in the med field).


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Doh! I forgot, I remember you mentioning about working at a LFS before while in med studies (IIRC you're in the med field).


Something like that. Feel free to PM me.

But yeah, this whole fish poisoning thing gives me such a sick feeling in my gut.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

That's disgusting. I couldn't imagine the pain the fish went through before they died :/ What a loser,don't know what would make someone want to do something like that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is evil, but not as evil as a human can be..

When you see a person hacking another person into pieces, this is nothing!



Cruel or not cruel is depends on how you look at it.

This person is intentionally poison the fish, but aren't we doing the same?

We intentionally taking fish from the wild and put them in an aquarium (a jail cell) for them to die


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let say you brought a human and make him / her into a slave, later on the road, you mate him / her and he / she have an offspring. Does that offspring count as a slave too?

Just like taking wild shrimps into captivity, and after a few generation, f1 f2 f3, their babies are still born into a confine environment. Isn't that the same as the example above? 

We don't see cruelty because "they" are not humans, but the concept still applies


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

my guess is a local competitor sent him to take care of this new up start store this can be a pretty cut throat business


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Just wondering... why?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't know if its the same thing when poisoning the fish vs catching the fish from the wild and importing them, which some may died. Is it the same thing in case of killing an animal for consumption vs killing it for pleasure or believe? we tried to control and replenish resources even like lumbar that we take from nature, if we can't do that then most of us won't have a job and survive eh? it's not the same thing in my opinion and there are also degree of crimes


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't I think anything is evil is it was done for the soul purpose if harming others. Clearly that's all it was about. I have a strong feeling it was a competing store or something because that's the only motive I could think of.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Angelic said:


> I don't I think anything is evil is it was done for the soul purpose if harming others. Clearly that's all it was about. I have a strong feeling it was a competing store or something because that's the only motive I could think of.


serial fish killer, jeffrey dahmer of fishy minus the sex lol but then again I don't know what he does with other animal


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Holidays said:


> serial fish killer, jeffrey dahmer of fishy minus the sex lol but then again I don't know what he does with other animal


Very twisted!

It's sad what happens but it's just fish. At least they did not walk in with a gun and start shooting.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

it's one thing to kill living things such as fish, which is totally wrong, but the first guy said he might have to shut down his shop which is his livelihood, now that is really sad


----------

